# Paypal question



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I've got a quick question for you all:

I have a few items that I want to sell on craigslist. If a legitimate buyer pays me via Paypal, will Paypal offer the same buyer protection that they do on ebay?

Just curious.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

As long as you follow PayPal's rules (ie ship to the person/address listed) I believe you are covered, regardless of whether a payment is related to ebay.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

clovis said:


> Thanks!!!!!


 Remember that they will also charge you a certain percentage of the transaction though. If you already knew that, please disregard...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

bluemoonluck said:


> As long as you follow PayPal's rules (ie ship to the person/address listed) I believe you are covered, regardless of whether a payment is related to ebay.


I tried to use it once for an "item not as described" issue, and that was for an eBay purchase. Evidently nothing ever qualifies as being covered. I wouldn't give you a dime for PayPal buyer protection.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

I once sold a small item to someone not on ebay.
I was slow sending it out and the buyer filled against me, paypal removed the money back from my account and gave it back to him.
I did send the item out and I ended up getting paid.
So it seems that Paypal protection worked good.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thanks!!!

I was hoping to sell a few items outside of ebay, and wondered if I would have to use tracking and or delivery confirmation.

With ebay these days, all a buyer has to do is say they didn't receive the item, or it wasn't as described, and BANG!, ebay always sides with the buyer.

I've sold some of these $100 items before on CL, paid with by PP, shipped them, and had no problems. That was a few years ago, and was unsure how PP operated these days. 

In short, I don't want to get scammed.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Just don't use it for items that will be picked up or delivered in your area. We sold a laptop on CL and the guy paid us with PP and collected the laptop from us. One day later he reversed the charges and kept the laptop AND the money. PP didn't care that I forwarded them his email saying how happy he was with the laptop, they even told me on the phone that he was lying, but because there was no tracking info they wouldn't do anything. :shrug:

I no longer have PP account.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

WildernesFamily said:


> Just don't use it for items that will be picked up or delivered in your area. We sold a laptop on CL and the guy paid us with PP and collected the laptop from us. One day later he reversed the charges and kept the laptop AND the money. PP didn't care that I forwarded them his email saying how happy he was with the laptop, they even told me on the phone that he was lying, but because there was no tracking info they wouldn't do anything. :shrug:
> 
> I no longer have PP account.


I wonder if PP would have backed you if you had gotten the buyer to sign a "delivery confirmation" notice when he picked the laptop up?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

bluemoonluck said:


> I wonder if PP would have backed you if you had gotten the buyer to sign a "delivery confirmation" notice when he picked the laptop up?


We did get him to sign one, which we faxed them. PP still wouldn't budge.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

WildernesFamily said:


> Just don't use it for items that will be picked up or delivered in your area. We sold a laptop on CL and the guy paid us with PP and collected the laptop from us. One day later he reversed the charges and kept the laptop AND the money. PP didn't care that I forwarded them his email saying how happy he was with the laptop, they even told me on the phone that he was lying, but because there was no tracking info they wouldn't do anything. :shrug:
> 
> I no longer have PP account.


I wonder if this is because the buyer used a credit card through PP?

I once placed an order with a company and paid with a CC. The company sent me most of the order, but wouldn't send the last $80. This went on for a few months, so I called my CC company, who immediately, without question, reversed the $80 back to me. It was so easy that I could have told them $800!!!

FWIW, I hope you called the police on that guy who stole your laptop!!!!!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

clovis said:


> I wonder if this is because the buyer used a credit card through PP?
> 
> I once placed an order with a company and paid with a CC. The company sent me most of the order, but wouldn't send the last $80. This went on for a few months, so I called my CC company, who immediately, without question, reversed the $80 back to me. It was so easy that I could have told them $800!!!
> 
> FWIW, I hope you called the police on that guy who stole your laptop!!!!!


He did use a CC, yes. PP wouldn't tell me *why* the charges were reversed without a court order, but they did tell me his story about "something went wrong with my CC company and I'm going to get it sorted out, I'll get your money back to you real soon" was bogus.

Honestly I should have followed my instinct, had a bad feeling about the whole deal. We didn't call the police, we really should have.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

WildernesFamily said:


> We didn't call the police, we really should have.


It is my understanding that many police departments take this kind of theft pretty seriously. 

I don't think you would get much response in a big city, but a local, small town sheriff's deputy told me that he spends some of his time responding to this type of theft.


----------

